# How to use 76937



## Shirleybala (Jul 15, 2008)

Sub:1.can we use 76937, for us guidance puncture of vein
      2.can we use 76937, for us guidance puncture of artery

Does the following wording fulfill the requirement for 76937:

"Ultrasound of the right internal jugular vein for access was performed.
After successfully identifying a patent right internal jugular vein, real-time songographic guidance was used to puncture the vein. A permanent recording was created for the patient record."(36010, 76937-26 is this correct)

Must we indicate that "a patent vessel could not be visualized"?

Also can we use similar wording for femoral artery puncuture?

Thanks 
Shirley.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have only had luck getting this code paid if I bill it with the CVP's (36558, 36556, 36561, etc...)  Per Encoder there is a list of codes that 76937 can be billed in addition too as long as the guidelines are met (permanent recording) and if it's for vascular access.  Per Encoder,  the codes include venous and arterial catheter placements.


Per the Interventional Radiology Coding Users' Guide, cpt 76937 can be reported in conjunction with other procedures besides central venous access but the ACR and SIR are still working on expanding the list to include all inerventional radiology catheterization codes.


----------

